# What colored wheels?



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Silver 2004 GTO and was deciding if I should get Silver wheels, Black wheels, or Chrome wheels. Any suggestions? Or pictures?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

check out anything that has a black rim, with a chrome lip, looks sick on my quicksilver GTO (i have the RPM 505's)


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Black wheels!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the black with chrome lip if they have black centers and black lugs.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Black chrome for the win!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Chrome won't work on QSM, I think a gunmetal/greyish that is darked then the paint would contrast really nice.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea man id prolly go with the black wheels,, im thinking about it too


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> I have a Silver 2004 GTO and was deciding if I should get Silver wheels, Black wheels, or Chrome wheels. Any suggestions? Or pictures?


I am not a fan of plain Black Wheels although the Black Chrome or polished black wheels are nice. I like Chrome or polished alluminum.


----------



## pristine6oh (Jan 3, 2010)

this ones easy.... stock 18s


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

for sure go black. i went black on my QSM and i love it


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

TSW Jarma staggered...


----------

